

Game-changing improvements in the works for U.S. weather prediction - m_mueller
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/05/15/game-changing-improvements-in-the-works-for-u-s-weather-prediction/

======
jburwell
If we can build a space station together, why don't we pool our resources with
EU to create a larger supercomputer with even greater resolution/accuracy? It
seems like a tremendous duplication effort and delay (until 2015) when we
could work together to improve things immediately.

~~~
m_mueller
When it comes to weather models it's probably a good idea to have at least two
of them for validation and performance comparisons. These things are (a) quite
complex (in the order of 100k-1M LOC), (b) important for humanity for various
reasons and (c) not as expensive as you might think.

To give you an idea, for the price of one F-22 fighter jet one could go and
build the world's best weather prediction, including the price of the
supercomputer (as in the world's fastest one) as well as the initial software
development.

